# Regarding The Lausanne Covenant



## PhillipJLee (Feb 22, 2014)

Greetings All,

I am wondering if anyone has any experience or knowledge regarding The Lausanne Covenant (http://www.lausanne.org/en/documents/lausanne-covenant.html)? I see that John Stott wrote a commentary on the covenant but I have never heard of this covenant prior to 2013. In quickly glancing it over, I am getting a little confused the use of some words and ideas that "sound" covenantal, though, I am not entirely sure I am understanding it correctly. As such, any help, insight, and/or resources would be greatly appreciated.

SDG


----------



## Jack K (Feb 22, 2014)

You look too young to remember , but back in the 70s it was a pretty big deal and many prominent evangelicals signed on. It was designed to have broad evangelical appeal... in part to increase cooperation and decrease fighting among various missions groups. A document with broad appeal is always going to be lacking in some ways. For example, I remember Francis Schaeffer speaking well of the document generally but expressing a desire that the statement on inerrancy be stronger. For what it intended to do, though, it was widely viewed as a success.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 22, 2014)

You can read the Lausanne Covenant and the OPs (Occasional Papers) all online. Most are pretty good.


----------



## PhillipJLee (Feb 22, 2014)

Pergamum said:


> You can read the Lausanne Covenant and the OPs (Occasional Papers) all online. Most are pretty good.





Jack K said:


> You look too young to remember , but back in the 70s it was a pretty big deal and many prominent evangelicals signed on. It was designed to have broad evangelical appeal... in part to increase cooperation and decrease fighting among various missions groups. A document with broad appeal is always going to be lacking in some ways. For example, I remember Francis Schaeffer speaking well of the document generally but expressing a desire that the statement on inerrancy be stronger. For what it intended to do, though, it was widely viewed as a success.



Ah I see I see, thank you for the clarification! I didn't know that -- I am seeing some churches using the covenant as their standard of belief so I was curious about it. Thank you again! (moderators are welcome to close this)


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 23, 2014)

Here are some links:

Home - Lausanne Movement


Here is an incredible testimony from a North Korean student at the 3rd Lausanne Congress in Cape Town, 2010:

Missions - a Sovereign Grace Perspective: Testimony from a Christian North Korean Student

Here is a link to all the Occasional Papers. From reading a few you can get a glimpse of their theology: Lausanne Occasional Papers (LOPs) - Lausanne Movement


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 23, 2014)

Also,

John Piper has spoken at Lausanne as well. He has used the opportunity to challenge some in the audience who did not hold to the priority of evangelism in missions:

We Care about All Suffering in This Age

Reformed Baptist Blog: Robertson McQuilkin Discusses John Piper's "Lightning Rod" Assertion at Lausanne III




> Could Lausanne say—could the evangelical church say—we Christians care about all suffering, especially eternal suffering? I hope we can say that. But if we feel resistant to saying “especially eternal suffering,” or if we feel resistant to saying “we care about all suffering in this age,” then either we have a defective view of hell or a defective heart.
> 
> I pray that Lausanne would have neither.


----------



## Hemustincrease (Feb 23, 2014)

I thought this was an ecumenical, ‘new’ evangelical, compromising, unbiblical and therefore unreformed covenant?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

